# Cardinal Shrimp Colony



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We have had a group of Sulawesi Cardinal shrimp (Caridina dennerli) in the shop for quite a while now and have only sold a couple. They are breeding and producing little shrimps that are growing into more and more of these beautiful little freshwater shrimps. We think someone should take these home and continue this great little colony. We sell them for $11.99 each but if you take the whole group (could be over 25 shrimps) they can be yours for $6.00 per shrimp irregardless of size. They are being kept in a crushed coral substrated, R/O water aquarium that's about 27c. pH is about 7.8. If you buy a couple or a few more they will still be $11.99. The $6 price per shrimp is for the entire group. We'll throw in the Chocolate Poso Snails (10+) which are also breeding like crazy too.









Picture of actual shrimp in the shop


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

_PMED! 10char_

I lied. I was going to but seems like I can't find an option.

How many is the "whole" group? you indicated that it's over 25.
Also is it first come served basis?
Let me know!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

choiyt317 said:


> _PMED! 10char_
> 
> I lied. I was going to but seems like I can't find an option.
> 
> ...


Unknown how many are in there, could be 17, could be 25, they are hard to count without totally disturbing the tank and it's doing so well we aren't inclined to disturb it without interest in the whole group. There are some very tiny uncoloured young as well.

Yes, first come first served with no holds.


----------

